# Access 2003: autom. Import von Excel Tabelle mit Formatierungs-Vorgaben



## Jedimaster (11. September 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit Access 2003:
Was ich mache ist eine Ecxel-Tabelle per Makro zu importieren. Leider wird automatisch - und wahrscheinlich anhand des Inhaltes des ersten Datensatzes zur entsprechenden Spalte - automatisch über das Format der Datenfelder entschieden.

Allerdings führt genau das zu einem Problem, denn ich möchte eine Spalte als Text importieren, welche jedoch (weil bis auf einen Datensatz alles eine Zahl ist) als Double und nicht als Text erkannt wird. Die Folge sind Importfehler und dies macht die automatische Verarbeitung kaputt.

Weiß jemand, wie ich Access per VBA dazu zwingen kann eine Spalte in ein bestimmtes Datenfeldformat zu importieren?

Ich nutze 
	
	
	



```
DoCmd.TransferSpreadsheet
```
 um die Excel-Tabelle zu importieren

Viele Grüße,
 JediMaster


----------



## RavelinePower (22. September 2006)

hallo

probier es mal ohne den Seitenkopf zu importieren.
nehme ne abfrage und speichere die Daten in die "saubere Tabelle mit" Datenkopf


MfG Sascha


----------

